# Looking For Atlanta Braves Transfers



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm looking for licensed Atlanta Braves transfers.

I've searched through the forum and internet and haven't found any. There are a couple on eBay, but it's hard to tell if they are licensed. One of the sellers has almost 12,000 feedback. It's kind of hard to get that high without getting busted for illegal items.

Any suggestions?

Dennis Graves


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are no licensed team designs for any professional sport.


----------

